
Cash Back Guarantee: The U.S. Redeems Damaged Bills Because Dollar Depends on It - gilad
https://www.npr.org/2019/08/11/749351330/cash-back-guarantee-the-u-s-redeems-damaged-bills-because-the-dollar-depends-on-
======
RickSanchez2600
What about bills that people wrote on? Where's George and political stuff. I
don't want it on the bills I receive.

